# 99 front end conversion to spec v???



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i have to get my front end replaced because of a really really bad accident i was in.. luckly i think my car will be savable.. it better be since i owe a hella lot on the loan still.. my question to you guys is.. (ANYONE WHOS A NISSAN BODY WORK SPECIALIST) i have to take my car to a shop and have them replace a bunch of stuff...(does anyone know where to look for a nismo radiator?? ) but anyways.. i want to replace my front end with something different.. i LOVE my front end.. but i would like a spec V front end.. i know that on my 99 GXE there are a total of 6 bolts/screws holding this piece on.. are the mounts the exact same on a spec v? my second question regarding this is.. on the spec v.. there is a piece in between the grill and the headlights..that is different from the b14 models.. what i wanna know is what can i do to make this spec v fit on my car.. and will the body shop do it do you think?? thanks.. Travis


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

As far as I know the entire B15 chassis is somewhat larger in proportion to the B14 chassis and a Spec-V front end would be too big (read: wide and tall) to fit on a B14 chassis.

I guess what someone *could* do is have a custom-made front bumper and fascia made to look like a Spec-V front end. Come to think of it, I actually wouldn't mind seeing something like that.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i kinda figured.. but damn that would be sweet.. im probably gonna have to go back to stock.. because NONE of the front ends look good to me.. in nissan performance mag online.. there is a red 200sx with the white graphics on the sides and the white on the hood.. i cant think of his name at the moment.. but does anyone know where that person got their front end?? i kinda liked that.. but ill probably go back to the OEM front end.. i want something sleeper looking.. not too noticable.. but something real eligant lookin.. i dont know.. maybe i want to much outta my nissan.. Travis


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Is there a difference between a 99 Sentra and a 02 Sentra? It has the same nose doesn't it? Same taillights? Same doors? I was looking at 2 2002 Sentra's side by side. 1 was a Spec-V and the other was the regular Sentra. It looked to me that you could just swap out the bumper covers. Somebody needs to find out FOR SURE. No more speculating.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Is there a difference between a 99 Sentra and a 02 Sentra? It has the same nose doesn't it? Same taillights? Same doors? I was looking at 2 2002 Sentra's side by side. 1 was a Spec-V and the other was the regular Sentra. It looked to me that you could just swap out the bumper covers. Somebody needs to find out FOR SURE. No more speculating. *


my 99 GXE has different taillights from the 02.. my taillights are the lights that you can buy the piece of shit altezzas that are worth nothing!.. 

but anyways.. yeah.. who could we contact to figure this out.. anyone have a spec V they would want to loan to me so i could figure this out for sure????


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well.. the front end anyways..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Is there a difference between a 99 Sentra and a 02 Sentra? *


UHHH, YES. The 99 is still on the B14 platform while the 2000-2002 is the B15. Different cars.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, the 99 is a b14 and the 2002 is a b15. it's like comparing your 91 to a 2002. 

anyway, the differences between a 2002 sentra and a 2002 sentra Spec-V are:
different front end (the spec-v has a farther out front bumper for a more aggressive look) the spec-v has a bigger, more powerful engine, different interior, different wheels, hell of alot more options.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

could someone tell me what the difference is between the b14 and b15 platforms.. i know that the b14 has two bolts underneath.. two on the end where the wheel well meets the fender.. and two on top where the radiator vent(grill) is.. what is the b15 like?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yeah, the 99 is a b14 and the 2002 is a b15. it's like comparing your 91 to a 2002.
> 
> anyway, the differences between a 2002 sentra and a 2002 sentra Spec-V are:
> different front end (the spec-v has a farther out front bumper for a more aggressive look) the spec-v has a bigger, more powerful engine, different interior, different wheels, hell of alot more options. *


no shit..lol i know about all that.. im talking could someone physically tell me how the bumper bolts on to the b15 compared to the b14??


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yeah, the 99 is a b14 and the 2002 is a b15. it's like comparing your 91 to a 2002.
> 
> anyway, the differences between a 2002 sentra and a 2002 sentra Spec-V are:
> different front end (the spec-v has a farther out front bumper for a more aggressive look) the spec-v has a bigger, more powerful engine, different interior, different wheels, hell of alot more options. *


Thanks, that's all good and nice, but we are talking about how a 1999 front end compares to a 2002 front end.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *
> 
> no shit..lol i know about all that.. *


actually, I was answering BORNGEARHEAD's question:
"Is there a difference between a 99 Sentra and a 02 Sentra?"

I have no idea about the bolts.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *i kinda figured.. but damn that would be sweet.. im probably gonna have to go back to stock.. because NONE of the front ends look good to me.. in nissan performance mag online.. there is a red 200sx with the white graphics on the sides and the white on the hood.. i cant think of his name at the moment.. but does anyone know where that person got their front end?? i kinda liked that.. but ill probably go back to the OEM front end.. i want something sleeper looking.. not too noticable.. but something real eligant lookin.. i dont know.. maybe i want to much outta my nissan.. Travis *


I know exactly wut car you're talking about... Its a vader style front bumper--BUT its not clean or sleeper like at all. THe cleanest and close to stock bumper we can get are the Stillen and R33 style fronts... I dont think the Vader is still available..

Oh and BTW take advantage of this accident. The same thing happen to me but I just rushed and got a Bumper I regret and am now selling soon....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the VADER style is still available.. i can get them for 325.. my friend shop has special connection with GTP and importfan.com


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *the VADER style is still available.. i can get them for 325.. my friend shop has special connection with GTP and importfan.com *


email me about the vader.. could you PLEASE get a pic of it ASAP.. and a phone # that the body shop can reach you at.. thank you .. Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've never heard of the VADER style, I'd like to see a pic too.


----------

